# Mercedes S600 - Paint Correction



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

Mercedes S600 with 170000 kms for a paint correction to restore some good looks .


















Besides scratched bumpers some dents had to be removed.


















Wash , Clay and more wash for the usuall preparation










and gain some corage because with 5,12 meters long is a huge car to detail..


































Roof



































Hood



















































Sideway



























































Wheels and with older cars is a PITA when no one cleaned them only once, is a full day for the 4 and wheel arches.

Starting with them










After the 1st wash










with the first wash the interior only looked a little better.










Almost 2 hours later only for the rimm....


















Some details


















Powerhouse


















Showoff after being protected with Zaino Z2 Pro and Crystal Rock.



































































At the sun





















































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Your correction pictures are unbeatable, well done as always!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Always enjoy your posts Rui as you seem to get a lot of older cars which i enjoy far more than the 2 week old BMW's etc.
Bet you were sleeping well at night after working hard on a big beast of a car.
Cracking end result :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Top work as always Rui :thumb:

mike


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice work and excellent pictures


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Great skill Rui!! You really made that flake in the paint pop out! Stunning job as always! :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

beast of a car... great work...

:thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Fantastic work Rui and lovely old car too.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing work Rui, always love reading your work! Fantastic photos!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dsms said:


> Your correction pictures are unbeatable, well done as always!


*Thank you Dave and coming from a great pro like yourself , means a lot for me :thumb:*



Hoppo32 said:


> Always enjoy your posts Rui as you seem to get a lot of older cars which i enjoy far more than the 2 week old BMW's etc.
> Bet you were sleeping well at night after working hard on a big beast of a car.
> Cracking end result :thumb:


*you bet i slept really well after *



Swell.gr said:


> Top work as always Rui :thumb:
> 
> mike


*Thank you Mike*



stangalang said:


> Very nice work and excellent pictures


*Thank you*



Faysal said:


> Great skill Rui!! You really made that flake in the paint pop out! Stunning job as always! :thumb:
> 
> Faysal


*Thanks Faysal *



tonyy said:


> Looks amazing..


*Thanks man *



The Cueball said:


> beast of a car... great work...
> 
> :thumb:


*Thanks :thumb:*



ArcticVXR said:


> Fantastic work Rui and lovely old car too.





JBirchy said:


> Amazing work Rui, always love reading your work! Fantastic photos!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


*Thank you mate :thumb:*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

This one is the car im working on 










and the one is wainting for 










Meanwhile i will post a Z3 full detail in a couple of days :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*True workmanship of an artisan there Rui , always excellent :thumb:
That was one beast of a car 

How long did this beast take for you to polish ? :buffer:

I could have helped you with this one 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> This one is the car im working on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Lucky devil , i'm jealous now that you have a 458 Italia to do 

Mario *


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

love the 50/50 shots, looks amazing. well done mate nice work.


----------



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

what did you use on the back of the wheels


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *True workmanship of an artisan there Rui , always excellent :thumb:
> That was one beast of a car
> 
> How long did this beast take for you to polish ? :buffer:
> ...


I a lot of time and this one i don´t quite remember thet time , but it´s a lot...
The wheel was really awfull to do them , next time i will refurbished them :lol:

I wish you were here man , we would detail more cars for sure :thumb:

I have some nice news to share with you mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Lucky devil , i'm jealous now that you have a 458 Italia to do
> 
> Mario *


Don´t be because here it´s a hard car to get for detailing , in Australia you have millions of them


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

****ney123 said:


> what did you use on the back of the wheels


Sonax wheel cleaner , Tardis and a lot of elbow grease. :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dhiren_motilal said:


> love the 50/50 shots, looks amazing. well done mate nice work.


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome job on a proper Merc....


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Some nice cars you have coming next!:argie: Your level of detailing is always TOP CLASS one of a kind Rui! You are the "Lionel Messi" in the world of detailing haha 

Faysal


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

David Proctor said:


> Awesome job on a proper Merc....


*Thank you David , and yes it´s such a nice car :thumb:*



Faysal said:


> Some nice cars you have coming next!:argie: Your level of detailing is always TOP CLASS one of a kind Rui! You are the "Lionel Messi" in the world of detailing haha
> 
> Faysal


*Thank you Faysal *


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.


Thanks my friend :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Excellent transformation on one of the last 'bombproof' MB's manufactured. Really have put some life back into it Rui:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great work :thumb:, what polish and pad combination did you use for the correction?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> Excellent transformation on one of the last 'bombproof' MB's manufactured. Really have put some life back into it Rui:thumb:





bigslippy said:


> Great work :thumb:, what polish and pad combination did you use for the correction?


Thanks guys and i used Menzerna and Meguiars polishes


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job Rui!!


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Cracking job again! :thumb: Those headlights look like they need a polish, any reason why you didn't?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

UCD said:


> great job Rui!!


*Thanks :thumb:*



Car Key said:


> Cracking job again! :thumb: Those headlights look like they need a polish, any reason why you didn't?


*I polished the headlights but they are of glass not plastic , so...i can´t do any great improvements *


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice work Rui, Bloody awesome mate!


----------



## SunnyStar (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job & amazing pictures !


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

maikolo said:


> Nice work Rui, Bloody awesome mate!





SunnyStar said:


> Great job & amazing pictures !


*Thank you guys *


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Great job love the wheel clean up


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Stewartfinley said:


> Great job love the wheel clean up


thanks man and it was a nightmare believe me


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats fantastic Rui - looks AMAZING!!! Top job :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

MR.Q said:


> Thats fantastic Rui - looks AMAZING!!! Top job :thumb:


Thank you mate :thumb:


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Excellent work as usual.


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

nice turnaround


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

steven.vanessa said:


> Excellent work as usual.





R9SH G said:


> nice turnaround


Thank you for the kind comments :thumb:

Regards

Rui


----------



## 328i-sport-ross (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow probably one of the best,most wet finishes i have seen here. superb.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

328i-sport-ross said:


> Wow probably one of the best,most wet finishes i have seen here. superb.


:thumb:


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Great work, looking good.


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Where are you in Portugal Rui? Over there soon. Now that would make a great visit whilst the wife's shopping


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

sutti said:


> Great work, looking good.





Yowfailed said:


> Where are you in Portugal Rui? Over there soon. Now that would make a great visit whilst the wife's shopping


Thanks guys and iam in Alfragide , 12 kms near Lisboa and Cascais. :thumb:


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Rui, I know it yes but a little too far without a good excuse and I'm struggling for one of those at the moment


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Yowfailed said:


> Thanks Rui, I know it yes but a little too far without a good excuse and I'm struggling for one of those at the moment


you are going to Algarve , right???


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Just outside Albufeira. We stay in a lovely place in Vale de Parra. I do however usually end up travelling west as far as Portimao ( a biking fan  )


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Excellent work on a big old gal!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

cptzippy said:


> Excellent work on a big old gal!


Yes very big indeed


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Yowfailed said:


> Just outside Albufeira. We stay in a lovely place in Vale de Parra. I do however usually end up travelling west as far as Portimao ( a biking fan  )


It´s too far away from Lisboa and i doubt you can come here by bike :lol:


----------

